# Wire Fomer's



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

I have been looking at wire bending devices and was wondering if anyone can share some subject matter expertise. How much of a difference is the Cabala's Professional Spinner Maker compared to the Hagen's Professional Wire Former?
Would you buy both or just one? Do they both have a place in the workshop?
I'm new to wire bending.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Honestly unless you are making a lot of custom bent wire form it is cheaper to buy them premade. I have the Hagens and I like it. I have never used any other brand so I can't comment on anyone else's product.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I have the Hagens and have been happy with it.


----------



## Lerie (May 15, 2014)

Have the Cabela's/Boggs and would not make the purchase again.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I use the vise in my garage and it work pretty well. I use various sized drill bits to adjust the size of bend I want for whatever I happen to be making. In reality though it is just much easier to buy most stuff premade.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you looked at the Twistech at Janns ? Theres a video on youtube also.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

revpilot said:


> Have you looked at the Twistech at Janns ? Theres a video on youtube also.


I have this and love it. The loop is a little big, but I'm okay with that.


----------

